# How Taxis Fared on 5 Star Ratings



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

They would be deactivated....across much of the country with an average rating of about 3.4 out of 5. And if you look at driver specifics, like appearance, they'd be lucky to pull out a 3.0. Taken from a comprehensive report of Nashville transportation done in 2012. It includes comparisons to other major cities. Ratings taken from hotel managers:










Source:
http://www.taxi-library.org/nashville-2012.pdf


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Whenever I'm NYC and ehail a regular taxi via the Uber app, the drivers have always had a rating in mid 3's. Obviously they're not bound by the same rules as we are with Uber, so it is of no consequence to the taxi driver. They're truly using Uber to fill their downtime....they'll often accept your request and cancel it if they catch a street fare first (or sometimes forget to cancel until much later)


----------

